# Mercury 25 not running in forword !HELP!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

With the cowling off, watch to see what is happening
to the throttle cable link to the carb, when turning back
and forth between forward and reverse.
You may have a malfunctioning tiller/throttle connection.
May not be advancing timing or throttle when in forward.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone has worked on that lower before ...  get it to a competent mechanic ....

If you need photos of my motor let me know what you need

Dave


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

a photo of the carb area and the starboard side of a merc 20/25 2 stroke could be beneficial.

brett, does it sound like it may be elecrictal?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

> Someone has worked on that lower before ... get it to a competent mechanic ....
> 
> If you need photos of my motor let me know what you need
> 
> Dave


That's incredible. How can you tell that from his post?



> a photo of the carb area and the starboard side of a merc 20/25 2 stroke could be beneficial.
> 
> brett, does it sound like it may be elecrictal?


I would change plugs. May have fouled after flooding. Cheap and it won't hurt no mater what.

After checking where Brett suggested I would go with carb next. You said this occurred after flooding? Might just be trash in the carb that was in the bottom of the bowl. :-/


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> Someone has worked on that lower before ...  get it to a competent mechanic ....
> 
> Dave



Dave, sometimes i just dont understand your thought process.... Okay most times. BUT thanks for trying to help, i think.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

sometimes you just need to step back, breathe, count to ten, and rethink the situation. after disconnecting all the linkages, i thought of something. Kill switch malfunction? reconnected everything, disconnected the kill switch and violla! no more stutter/bogging down! whelp, now i have a tiller ext. w/o the kill switch. still dumbfounded on how the kill switch worked(or failed to) that way.

either way, i am pleased


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's what my motor was doing.
Turned out being bad gas.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Mercury 25 not running in forward !HELP!*

Because when I put a prop on it at Shell Island that worked on my Un touched motor it would not turn ... Not that there was anything wrong it was just "different' than original ...

Dave


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

dave, the LU is stock, untouched by a mechanic other than me and a few manatees. the prop you put on was made for a yamaha and didnt fit right.

either way, it is pointless to talk about a lower unit when the problem was in and/or around the carb/linkages/electrical


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Mercury 25 not running in forward !HELP!*

True sir ... I read too fast ... You said it ran fine in reverse and not in forward ... My bad ...

I Run several Yamaha props on the merc Our motors are just a little different Due to production Changes ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a new one for me. Twisting the throttle grounds
the wires to the kill switch, but only if turned in one direction.
Sounds like engine vibrations have rubbed insulation off somewhere.

:-?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

It sounds to me like you may have twisted the throttle (in neutral which should limit advance) hard enough to change the setting or calibration. When you try to advance throttle the setting is still in the neutral or off position?

Frank_S


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is the most comprehensive pictorial of the merc 25 I have ever come across:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1273418093


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Jr,

You should thank the gods above that motor of yours still even runs. You are one of the hardest people I've ever seen when it comes to running a boat. You should go to work for one of the motor manufactors and test the motors for them........ [smiley=moon.gif]


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

it works fine. long story short, it was aftermarket kill switch that shorted out when the tiller was moved to allow gravity to short it out.....

weedy, motor runs strong. im gonna go to napa this weekend and get a compression tester on it. kinda curious what the readings will be, care to take any wild guesses?

yes, if i can use a vehicle/boat/trailer/rod/reel/gps, you get the idea...... for more than 2 years and it survives, it should last anybody else up to 15 years. 

my philosophy, if youre gonna own it, you might as well use it as often as possible. we put 18 hours on the motor this past weekend alone. i keep accidentally hitting the reset button on the tinytach, but id venture to guess ive put 2000 hours on the motor, i got it with 10


----------

